# 17 Days Till Halloween



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

17 Days Till Halloween
10/14/2013

Oh man, I’m really running out of time. Still getting through these mashup CDs which are OK in small doses but more than one CD back-to-back is a little rough.

*Monster Mash-Up - Texas Chainsaw Mashacre (2011)*
I like all the cute titles for these mashup CDs… once they exhausted the path given by “Bride of” and “Son of” (no “Ghost of” or “Hand of”?), they’ve done a nice job since. This one (a 2 CD set) is more of the same old same old, until I ran into “Bring Frankenstein Back to My Street”, which has “Puttin on the Ritz” and assorted dialogue from “Young Frankenstein” set to “Nightmare on My Street” … jeez, that’s just genius. But lots of it uses the same source material as all the others.

*Monster Mash-Up - Curse of Monster Mash-Up (2012)*
For the first time, they turned it into one long mp3. There are some cute mashups in here, particularly the “Nightmare on My Street” with “Call Me Maybe”. 

Now the “classic” sound effects folder … which is just the one that holds everything made before about 1980.

*Disney's Thrilling Chilling Sounds of the Haunted House (1964)*
Nothing I can say that hasn’t already been said. I love it… even the cringe-inducing ending of “The Chinese Water Torture”.

*Gershon Kingsley & Peter Waldron - Ghostly Sounds (1976)*
While I don’t remember listening to many scary recordings as a kid, I do recall seeing this gem at my local public library. I was fascinated by the artwork, and it was great fun to listen to. “Goblin Dance” is probably the most famous track, but the one I remember best is “Pirates” with its repeated “Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum!”.

*Hallowe'en Spooky Sounds (1962)*
From Sounds Records … the one with the pumpkin on the front and the picture of the spooky mansion on the back. You cannot deny that these old sound effects albums are charming as hell. 

*Haunted Horror (1980)*
Looks like an old cassette with an orange cover with a skeleton and some tombstones on it. And a cat. Pretty low-quality tape-dubbing here, but a fun listen anyway.


----------

